# Ohio needs a Fish Ohio qualification for spotted bass



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I was actually surprised we didn't have one in the qualification list. Spots are my second favorite of the black bass list, behind the smallie. Sorry, bass guys, but I think largemouths suck.  WV and KY both have spotted bass in their trophy fish citation programs, Ohio needs to do the same. I honestly don't know why we don't have it already. We have a good population of them, maybe it's ID issues? I know a lot of people struggle with confusing them with largemouths, but I'd still like to see the category added. We have categories for saugeye, sauger, and walleye, and I'd think there's just as much confusion with most folks misidentifying those species.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree the Gar and buffalo are underrated and should be included in The Fish Ohio program---- both seem to be Slowly gaining in popularity. 
Identification is probably the biggest reason why there is no category for The Spotted Bass, also the fishes limited range in Ohio sure doesn't help. They sure are fun to catch, I'm not sure I would rate them behind the Smallie 
Any suggestions on a the Length for a ''Fish Ohio'' Spotted Bass ? ?
15-16 inches ? ?


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

When the fish ohio program started, dont remember late 70's earley 80's maybe dont remember for sure. I do remember the length 12''


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Cream,
I might not go as far as LM sucking .....But I feel ya....when the rivers are blown I always head to a farm pond and play with the gills and large mouth....or a favorite sleeper lake ( sorry Cant give that away )But I think next spring when the river are blown I believe carp will be on my list ....... I may have the biggest mud flat in SW ohio right in my back yard......P.M. me if your curious


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

garhtr said:


> I agree the Gar and buffalo are underrated and should be included in The Fish Ohio program---- both seem to be Slowly gaining in popularity.
> Identification is probably the biggest reason why there is no category for The Spotted Bass, also the fishes limited range in Ohio sure doesn't help. They sure are fun to catch, I'm not sure I would rate them behind the Smallie
> Any suggestions on a the Length for a ''Fish Ohio'' Spotted Bass ? ?
> 15-16 inches ? ?


They would have to go bigger. The state record is 21"- 5lb 4oz. We actually catch a bunch of them in the 14"-16" range in the Ohio river during spring and summer. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> They would have to go bigger. The state record is 21"- 5lb 4oz. We actually catch a bunch of them in the 14"-16" range in the Ohio river during spring and summer.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


WV's citation requirement is 14", KY is 16". I think 15-16" would be fine for Ohio. 

My dislike for bucketmouths is that spots and smallies put up so much more fight. Compared to the other black basses, largemouths fight like a wet sock. I'll fish for them, but if I have a choice I'll chase the other two species first.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

TheCream said:


> WV's citation requirement is 14", KY is 16". I think 15-16" would be fine for Ohio.
> 
> My dislike for bucketmouths is that spots and smallies put up so much more fight. Compared to the other black basses, largemouths fight like a wet sock. I'll fish for them, but if I have a choice I'll chase the other two species first.


Wow. I'm pretty surprised at those lengths. We had 2 spots weighed in on the pike island pool this spring that were over 3# in back to back evening tournaments. (A week apart) I am a spotted bass addict! We go to lake Norman in N.C. just to tangle with them. Not huge down there, but 50+ a day with a few 3#-4# during the week is a blast!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> Wow. I'm pretty surprised at those lengths. We had 2 spots weighed in on the pike island pool this spring that were over 3# in back to back evening tournaments. (A week apart) I am a spotted bass addict! We go to lake Norman in N.C. just to tangle with them. Not huge down there, but 50+ a day with a few 3#-4# during the week is a blast!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I love how the bigger ones look like they swallowed a mini basketball.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

There really should be a slot for spots. When I caught my first spot in the Hocking, I knew it wasn't a largemouth, it just looked... different. They are kind of exotic, which is appealing.

Also, largemouth from a lake can get a little monotonous, but largies from moving water fight surprisingly hard. More akin to spots/smallies.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

TheCream said:


> I love how the bigger ones look like they swallowed a mini basketball.


Yep! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

